# Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες > Vehicle Simulator > Έτοιμα πλοία >  ε/γ- ο/γ Εξπρές Αφροδίτη-  Agapitos Express Ferries (vehicle simulator)

## GiorgosVitz

Μετά από απουσία αρκετών μηνών, τα Ναυπηγεία Νάξου επιστρέφουν με την παράδοση του ε/γ- ο/γ Αφροδίτη
051.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Εξαιρετικο!  Μπραβο Γιωργο!_

----------


## puntov

Αλλο ενα εξαιρετικο βαπόρι σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ!

----------


## SteliosK

Πολύ όμορφο Γιώργο καλή συνέχεια στις ναυπηγήσεις σου !!

----------

